# AI WW Scrog



## Megalith (Oct 4, 2010)

Alright. This is my first attempt at a scrog so all input will be considered. All advice is welcomed. I made my screen from home depot wire. I basically made it in the shape of a box since i have a tube light. When the light is 10" above the wire it is equally distanced from the sides. I saw flat scrogs but decided I didnt have the space so I went up the sides. I admit after seeing it, the adjacent sides wont get much light so I may take down that wire and just have a U-shape instead. We'll see. I originally had it set around 6'' but I needed or rather wanted more room underneath and have it raised to 12". I'll use the same nutes as always. Dyna pro foliage 936 to veg and then their bloom formula. I use a deep water system except I can have it flood completely or just run under the roots. I do both since I have a stone. Mostly flood since its cheaper to have it turn off. In the 2nd week of veg now.


----------



## WolfScott (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks good , I like the cool tube! I'm subbed~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 5, 2010)

Fill then flower!

Remove the wings of the hood. Your light say produces 65K and you have all your surface area at the appropriate distance to allow full intensity, your wings will not direct more than 65 in the focus. It will however trap light from reaching the sides of your cage. 

Tuned in. 

Glad to see ya working the screen! Good luck my friend.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 5, 2010)

I started to pull them under. There are 3 Widow and ! Aurora. The two on the right are the tops of each mother. The Aurora is way behind them them. Come on hon, tighten up. I must admit I like the Auroa better. I think for the next grow I will need a strain to match the flower time of the Auroa. Any ideas? I'm thinking a Purp. Anyway here's the update. Oh, bumped PPM up to 700 and the ph is stable. I also fimmed them all.Thanks for signing on. I am a fan of both of your work.


----------



## WolfScott (Oct 5, 2010)

Woodsmantoker is the man! I learned about 85% of what I know about scrogging from reading his forums!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I enjoy sharing what I know with you as much if not more than you do. Subcool's gear is fast (TGA seeds). Good strong plants typically, with a great deal of information on pheno availability within the strain choices. Cup winners, and most all med applicable in my opinion. See VORTEX for a strain to trump yet compare with Aurora's flowering times. You can find the seeds at the Attitude Seed Bank's site and it can be accessed within RIU.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 6, 2010)

nice scrogg set up im gonna follow along


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Woodsmantoker is the man! I learned about 85% of what I know about scrogging from reading his forums!


I agree. I've been paying attention. lol


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thanks fellas, I enjoy sharing what I know with you as much if not more than you do. Subcool's gear is fast (TGA seeds). Good strong plants typically, with a great deal of information on pheno availability within the strain choices. Cup winners, and most all med applicable in my opinion. See VORTEX for a strain to trump yet compare with Aurora's flowering times. You can find the seeds at the Attitude Seed Bank's site and it can be accessed within RIU.


Thanks for the info. I'll look into it.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> nice scrogg set up im gonna follow along


Thanks man. welcome aboard. Nice terrier.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a picture of the exhaust system I built. I took two 6" fans and connected them both to a 4" PVC Y fitting. I put a 90 degree fittining and ran it into the ceiling(attic) where it runs through a tube and out through the vent. I put the Two 4 '' fans on the other end. I used some aluminum 6'' to 4'' reducers connect them to the PVC fitting. I got hem at homo depot. I bought 4 and put them on both ends of 6" fan. Then I ran 4'' flex tube to my light. I also put a 50cfm fan in the ceiling. Just in case I needed to move more air


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

why not run open bulb or tube with no reflector and then the light will hit all sides. looks good though man, Im subbed, Im getting ready to start a WW Sog.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a quick update PPM was too high. Ph dropped hard. Down to 630PPM. I also changed the bulb to HPS. For no particular reason other than to give my MH a break. During flowering I will run a 3:1 or 2:1 MH/HPS ratio. That's 3 days MH then 1 day HPS. I believe it make the buds more dense.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> why not run open bulb or tube with no reflector and then the light will hit all sides. looks good though man, Im subbed, Im getting ready to start a WW Sog.


Doesn't really matter at this point. It hasn't grown up high enough that it makes a huge difference. But it is off. I have a reducer 6/4 on the end of the light that connects to another flex pipe 4'' . That runs down to the ground and the cool air from the room is sucked in through the tube. Theres a filter on it to stop all the dust and crap.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Megalith said:


> Doesn't really matter at this point. It hasn't grown up high enough that it makes a huge difference. But it is off. I have a reducer 6/4 on the end of the light that connects to another flex pipe 4'' . That runs down to the ground and the cool air from the room is sucked in through the tube. Theres a filter on it to stop all the dust and crap.


Nice setup, That screen is a good idea that ive now borrowed.thanks.


----------



## alexonfire (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool setup dude! Ive always wanted to SCROG


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Nice setup, That screen is a good idea that ive now borrowed.thanks.


No problem. I should retsate 1 thing. The shield does matter. However, in the early stages they're directly under the light. So I dont have to worry about the deep sides since branches havent reached that far. It's 44 '' long by 26( the grow area). Around the 3rd week I pull the shield. Now this is my 1st scrog. But I dont plan to change anything I do except train them to grow horizontally.
I saw that they sold a grow system that was circular. I dont know if I'm allowed to post the link so if you want it just mail me. Anyway, I started learning about scrogging here by reading what I could. I thought in theory, with this tube light. Since it lights the sides so well, there's no reason it cant grow both horizontal and perpendicular. It will grow over too if light gets to it and it's fed. As long as its behind the screen the buds on the walls should grow to the light as well. So a box made sense, just lower the light into it. Maybe I'll build the circular one anyway.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> Cool setup dude! Ive always wanted to SCROG


Thanks man. Just build 1 and try. Fairly simple to make. Let's hope it does what claims too. I read 1 guy got 2.6 ounces a square foot. I built [email protected] around 13. You can see the math. That's awesome especially when you have fewer plants. After seeing how this has gone so far. I think 6 would be a better number of plants instead of 4. I could maybe even do 8 if I wanted. But I thing 6. Just to cut down the veg time a bit.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a picture of one of my last grows. I had 5 Like this 1 but not as big, almost though.The 2nd pic was another 1. 3rd pic. The seconary's were dense too. The thing had like 16 buds on it. They got so big that they couldnt get any air around the stem and two of the buds got moldy. I hacked it all up to dry but it didnt matter. So I need to grow the same just horzontal so my mutants can get more air.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 8, 2010)

Put MH back in. Everthings is the same. Have noticeable growth on secondaries since fim.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

there on the way.. now for the waiting game.. your last crop came out well.. is it the same strain your using in this grow?


----------



## Megalith (Oct 9, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> there on the way.. now for the waiting game.. your last crop came out well.. is it the same strain your using in this grow?


Thank you. yes, same strains.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 9, 2010)

cool, so you already know what they like..
? for you tho.. why did you cut that monster down so early?


----------



## Megalith (Oct 12, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> cool, so you already know what they like..
> ? for you tho.. why did you cut that monster down so early?


Yes I do. What do you mean so early? It was ready


----------



## Megalith (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are some updated pics. I thought they were moving along kind of slow so I decreased the nutes down to 550 PPM. This makes the ph rise quickly but they take in more nutes than H2O. I've done it a couple of times in my grows. Some times less is more.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## reggaerican (Oct 12, 2010)

Megalith said:


> Yes I do. What do you mean so early? It was ready


was it? the pics look like the hairs were all still white...

these update pics are looking nice man.. they are growing fast...


----------



## Megalith (Oct 19, 2010)

yes. some were. I dont go by pistols. I go by trichomes. I like about 50/50 amber/cloudy. My version of a functional high. A week hanging and all the pistols turned. I can say this, I harvested @ the perfect time because that was some of the baddest smoke I ever did partake. I have a little left and if I take more than 4 hits, I need a nap within the hour. lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 20, 2010)

Megalith said:


> yes. some were. I dont go by pistols. I go by trichomes. I like about 50/50 amber/cloudy. My version of a functional high. A week hanging and all the pistols turned. I can say this, I harvested @ the perfect time because that was some of the baddest smoke I ever did partake. I have a little left and if I take more than 4 hits, I need a nap within the hour. lol


sweet man i like to go by the trichs also, but from my perspective looking at a pic its hard to say you know... glad it came out good..


----------



## Megalith (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok. I flushed them like 5 days. I've read the high nitrogen levels impact stretch along with other factors. My veg formula is high so, I flush. I did a 36 hour dark period and started flowering yesterday.Along with a fresh res clean and pump. I post some pics later I haven't had time to do that yet but, I will soon.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 26, 2010)

Well. most of the pictures I took had files sizes too big for me to send. Typical bs. So, tomarrow is the end of the 1st week of flower. I decided that the design of the fence was too tight to the walls so I bent it. It gave me 2 inches on the side but I had to lower 2 to make it work. There's plenty of room to get my hands in so I think I'm good.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 26, 2010)

she sure is looking good mega


----------



## cadeneli (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a problem w/other pics. I took them @ too high a resolution. File sizes to big couldn't transfer them. I'll try to update this more often. First week of flower done. Thanks for compliments everyone and for following.


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 27, 2010)

I did a 'U' scrog and dont know if i fucked up somewhere or what but i didnt really like it..Damn branches wouldnt stay horizontal kept going up on me and some surpassed the light..I used a hood, maybe that was the problem? I would like to try again so any tips would be appreciated. Nice grow man im subbd


----------



## Megalith (Oct 29, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> I did a 'U' scrog and dont know if i fucked up somewhere or what but i didnt really like it..Damn branches wouldnt stay horizontal kept going up on me and some surpassed the light..I used a hood, maybe that was the problem? I would like to try again so any tips would be appreciated. Nice grow man im subbd


Thanks dude. I hear most people have problems with their first one. Lots of factors to yours. Strain? Veg time? If i have a branch getting to long I pinch it or supercrop. I don't have experience with a hood. but that shouldnt matter I wouldnt think. I try to keep te,mps below 86 too. Seems to help alot in the stretch phase. Had a batch run hot on reg grow and streyched like mad. I also have the screen secured so they cant puch up. Hope something helps.


----------



## Megalith (Oct 29, 2010)

ok. I started cleaning out the bottom. I got to say I dont enjoy cutting up my girls. I removed a lot of lower branches and thin branches that didnt make it up. I tried to twist and turn and place them, but no room. Im being conservative for now. I want to see if more grows up tp the fence from the base of the plant. I'll cut as needed, I guess. Honestly, I'm playing it all by ear.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 2, 2010)

Here after spending like an hour trying to tuck the fan leaves under. It's constant. They just grow new ones and they come up. I have them on a low level of nutes about 350 PPM. I decided to experiment a little by giving them 50/50 veg/bloom nutes. I figure this lets me introduce the bloom form slowly while still giving them the high levels of nitrogen in the veg form. Does it work? Who knows. They dont seem to show any negative effects. I should say this, I do everything possible to ensure the smallest amount of stretch in the first couple weeks of flower. Especially flushing the high N in the veg formula and getting them tons of white light. Then I reintroduce the veg formula in low PPM. When I went str8 to bloom from veh I got a lot of discolration and yellowing leaves. Anyway, they're doing great.


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 2, 2010)

they look great dude ,,keep up the good work !


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 3, 2010)

you are soon to be engullfed with buds... i just trimmed all my lowers on my scrogg as well... it looks just like the webb forest in hawaii


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 3, 2010)

I did a quick read and didnt see it so sorry if you answered this question already..How many plants are under there?


----------



## Megalith (Nov 7, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> I did a quick read and didnt see it so sorry if you answered this question already..How many plants are under there?


4 plants. 3WW and 1 AI


----------



## Megalith (Nov 7, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> you are soon to be engullfed with buds... i just trimmed all my lowers on my scrogg as well... it looks just like the webb forest in hawaii


nice dude. patiently waiting my bud


----------



## Megalith (Nov 7, 2010)

here are a couple pics I took during the week


----------



## Megalith (Nov 7, 2010)

ok. I took these today. almost @ week 3 flower. On strictly bloom formula now around 400 PPM


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking really good mega, I'm subbed


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 8, 2010)

oooooooooh!!!! aaaaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice bro, looking amazing I am going to be doing my first SCROG also I started my first journal check it out.


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn you are gonna have a nice harvest man..looking good +rep


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> Looking really good mega, I'm subbed


cool. welcome


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

ire. did u see my Marley on the wall? Awesome painting.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

I cant wait dude. thanxs


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

here's the back wall. 2 more days is 4 weeks flower. I got the flu pretty bad so I didnt attend to my garden as I should.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

I spent today pullling tons of new growth underneath. Along with cutting all the litlle buds growing under thge canopy. I filled a box lid with like 50 tiny flowers, maybe more.PPM b/w 600-650.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

wont be long now... im not a "g" at scroggs like you are but check this out, my first atempt!
the first pic is one of the back plants im 20 days flower in that pic..


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

View attachment 1270788


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> wont be long now... im not a "g" at scroggs like you are but check this out, my first atempt!
> the first pic is one of the back plants im 20 days flower in that pic..


hardly. this is my first go at scroggn. Thats way more square footage than I have. 2nd pic is awesome. Nice grow. Oh yea. What are they?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks, its a 4x4 flood and drain table im on.. but that u scrog with a cool tube is big pimpn bro!!

oops edit pig pimpin... lol


----------



## Megalith (Nov 15, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Nice bro, looking amazing I am going to be doing my first SCROG also I started my first journal check it out.


will do. i have time


----------



## Megalith (Nov 16, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> thanks, its a 4x4 flood and drain table im on.. but that u scrog with a cool tube is pig pimpn bro!!


hahahahahaha. thanxs


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 16, 2010)

I want to sleep in your hammock of weed.


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 16, 2010)

Man looking good!


----------



## Megalith (Nov 17, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I want to sleep in your hammock of weed.


you might wake up with a headache. lol


----------



## Megalith (Nov 17, 2010)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> Man looking good!


ty. she's coming along


----------



## Megalith (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

nice pics bro looking good. thats sweet how you are using them rocks like that i always just used cubes, but i guess your plants need way more root space growing like that...
im gonna start calling you sensei scrog!!


----------



## Megalith (Nov 18, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> nice pics bro looking good. thats sweet how you are using them rocks like that i always just used cubes, but i guess your plants need way more root space growing like that...
> im gonna start calling you sensei scrog!!


the blocks are ok but stay too wet too long. Plus the PH is high in them. I use Sunleaves Lava Rocks to flower. More dense than hydrotten and minimal residue. Hydrotten way too much residue and theyre too light. They dont really secure the roots. Next grow I'll be using 6 inch heavy duty cups. The blocks cost like 15-20 for a 6 pack and not reusable. But they do work. I just move the rocks and drop the blocks in the spot and cover the blocks. I would recommend these rocks as a medium. Whether you use grow blocks or not. When it comes to blocks I wouldnt reccommend them but, they will work and if you use small blocks they should dry out sooner. I tried the 4X4 blocks. Too big and take forever to dry out. I like my root system to dry out some a couple times a day. You should try the rocks. Even with the blocks. Just use small blocks. 3x3 being the largest. Or, lose the blocks and use cups. that's where I'm headed. The cups are like a buck a piece


----------



## Megalith (Nov 18, 2010)

here are the cups. the big ones are 6 inch, my mistake. the small ones are 3 inch. not going to use 3 inch, too small. I'm going to drop plugs into the cups after they root and fill cups with rocks then drop in my rock medium. These grow plugs are the best starters Ive found. Quickest root times are with these  as Ive experienced


----------



## Megalith (Nov 18, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> nice pics bro looking good. thats sweet how you are using them rocks like that i always just used cubes, but i guess your plants need way more root space growing like that...
> im gonna start calling you sensei scrog!!


almost forgot. Thank you Grasshopper. lol


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice grow man..Moving along nicely


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

yea i feel you on them cubes they do hold alot of water... and i did use hydroton rocks once in a 4x4 table with great results prob beter than the cubes, but i didnt like the cleanup afterwards.. 

hey have you seen my new thread? what im trying to do is a perpetual sog in my tables... i was planing on using cubes cause they would haveto be moved from flower tray, to final boost tray and then again to flush tray... i wonder if i could do this with baskets and rocks? hmmm maybe if i wrap the baskets to keep the light out, what you think?


----------



## Megalith (Nov 18, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea i feel you on them cubes they do hold alot of water... and i did use hydroton rocks once in a 4x4 table with great results prob beter than the cubes, but i didnt like the cleanup afterwards..
> 
> hey have you seen my new thread? what im trying to do is a perpetual sog in my tables... i was planing on using cubes cause they would haveto be moved from flower tray, to final boost tray and then again to flush tray... i wonder if i could do this with baskets and rocks? hmmm maybe if i wrap the baskets to keep the light out, what you think?


yea, i feel the same. my veg tray is hydrotten. Res is always full of crap. I'll switch it to rock too soon. Have to hit the hydro store but it's a hike for me. I used the blocks and hydrot when I started.
umm yea, thread is outrageous. When I started I had perpetual harvest on my mind but conditions changed and had to somewhat conceal my hobby. lol
depending on how far apart each plant is..... actually shouldnt matter. stay with me brain is wandering. they make covers that I've seen made specifically for blocks. Very cheap, reflective white, center whole with a slit. I used them too before, I had an algea problem. I would use them and the basket with rocks. Maybe you can just make them too? But I think its economical. Unless you know where to get free blocks. lol


----------



## Megalith (Nov 18, 2010)

here we go. found 1. these are 4 inch. bigger than the 4 in block. they can make a canopy if theyre situated closely. I'm sure you could make them easily if you had to and make them as big as you like. Would work either block or basket.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

Megalith said:


> View attachment 1277098 here we go. found 1. these are 4 inch. bigger than the 4 in block. they can make a canopy if theyre situated closely. I'm sure you could make them easily if you had to and make them as big as you like. Would work either block or basket.


yea im a diy kinda guy, this is what i normally do to block the light from my cubes...


----------



## Megalith (Nov 19, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea im a diy kinda guy, this is what i normally do to block the light from my cubes...


looks fine to me


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking awesome if I had the space I would totally make something like that.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 19, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea im a diy kinda guy, this is what i normally do to block the light from my cubes...


I been thinking about it and checking out other grow-systems. Maybe coving the whole tray with tinfoil is the way to go. I say this because with flood trays a large area is open. You know what I mean? The top is uncovered. So if we used tinfoil to cover the top we would benefit more in two ways. 1st we would lose half as much H20 to evaporation which equals salt buildup and other problems. 2nd there wont be any problems like algea. I know the blocks and hydrot seems like magnets for it. I havent had any issues with the rocks, thank god.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 19, 2010)

ok . general statement.
sometimes I get weird mail so... This isnt't a journal. It's definately not a guide. It's just 1st time scrogg build. I'm not an expert anything unless you count fuck-up. It is a Box-Scrog. That's how I designed it. I got really sick 2 weeks ago and never put in the sides. A week ago I thought the growth on the two sides where they would go was kind of week compared to the other sides. You can see in the pic. Needless to say I didn't put them in. Now, if anyone asks something then I tell what I know or think I know. It's all relative. When the grow is finished I ll make a journal and maybe a quick how to make but I think everyone can see what I've done. Lastly, I'm from the city. No dis on others and where there from. But where I come from your nobody til you got a hater. So cmon dude.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 19, 2010)

some update pics. I noticed some pistols turning. May be abvle to harvest this sooner than I thought. yay


----------



## WolfScott (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm no professional myself, But your plants look great to me! Just keep doing whatever it is that you are doing , because it looks to me like you are doing it right!!


----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I'm no professional myself, But your plants look great to me! Just keep doing whatever it is that you are doing , because it looks to me like you are doing it right!!


hey man. long time no see. ty you know I learned from the best. Wouldn't be here without you. the buds on the sides are like huge compared to the others almost twice the size. Is tha because theyre closer to the light? Maybe I should have stopped pulling them through sooner on the bottom. Anyway, I made lots of misjudgements. I could have done much better with the branch arrangement but live and learn. I learned a lot doing this though. I think I vegged a little too long too. Dont get me wrong I'm happy. I just think I can do better on the next one. For those who dont know this man and woodsmantoker are my elders. lol If your not up on them do so. wolf's is one the best I've seen. Best utilizarion of space too. ok, I'm callin here in a minute. thanxs for following guys and for the great inputand compliments. Means alot especially when it comes from the people you try to emmulate.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)

hate to plug my own post but I will.
there a lot of great hydro guys on here so plz check this out start talking about it. Nobody is commnenting on it just looking at it.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/385984-carbonated-h20-hydroponics.html

maybe take it further n start growing underwater bud. and yes I'll try it. but more information first.
you know I'll put a fish in too. hahaha


----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been trying to make my own DIY Co2 Generator/Inhector. whatever you want to call it. Basically it's 2 bottles. The first is filled about 3/4 with water a cup of sugar and a tsp of yeast. The second is just water. Drill one hole in the cap for the yeast solution and two in the water bottle cap. Plumb them with air tube. Have the yeat solution line above the sotion inside and have its other end going into the water and in the water. The other hole line is out of the water in the bottle. The solution makes gas and passes into the water bottle. It bubbles from the line in the water, rises and escapes through the other hole. I wonder if theyre are any beer people ou there they can tell me if I need a specific yeast. I'm not getting the reaction I want. Slo bubble count. I used brown sugar and active yeast. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 20, 2010)

Megalith said:


> View attachment 1279243View attachment 1279242View attachment 1279241View attachment 1279239
> some update pics. I noticed some pistols turning. May be abvle to harvest this sooner than I thought. yay


good lord thats alot of buds!! what are you thinking 1/2p per plant??


----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> good lord thats alot of buds!! what are you thinking 1/2p per plant??


I dont know man. theyre still growing. I'm anxious. I'm starting to think that less might be more for my area. 2 maybe 3. I'll crunch the numbers @ the end and if the yield ratio per plant is lower than I want I'll reduce the number of plants.

The smell is unreal. Its like cotton candy and gum almost. I just want to eat one.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 21, 2010)

yummy i love dirty stinky girls... i hope you get atleast a qp per plant... that still is a good amount


----------



## michelangelo9109 (Nov 21, 2010)

i read through the thread and good job, they look great, I am also thinking about doing my first scrog. I was wondering what are the dimensions of your box and how many whats is your light?


----------



## CinderellaMan (Nov 23, 2010)

great grow man check out my scrog!


----------



## Megalith (Nov 23, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yummy i love dirty stinky girls... i hope you get atleast a qp per plant... that still is a good amount


that would be great.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 23, 2010)

michelangelo9109 said:


> i read through the thread and good job, they look great, I am also thinking about doing my first scrog. I was wondering what are the dimensions of your box and how many whats is your light?


thank you. I'm using a 600 wt HD. The grow tray I'm using is 44 in X 26 in. The bottom of the screen is 40 X 23. The longer sides are 19 X 40 and the adjacent sides are 19 X 21. It is bent to be slightly tapered with the top being slighlt larger than the bottom to allow enough room on the sides.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 23, 2010)

CinderellaMan said:


> great grow man check out my scrog!


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 24, 2010)

Megalith said:


> that would be great.


just like frosted flakes baby...


----------



## Megalith (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 27, 2010)

6 weeks. PPM @ 700 stable. Last is a pic of DIY CO2 Genrator. I'm going to start building a diffuser to use it in the reservoir 4 later. For now they get it in the air.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

sweet diy bro rep for that!! plants are looking magical btw...
hope all is good bro, i been mia for a few days and bout to be out again maybe monday so thought i would stop by to say whats up??


----------



## Megalith (Nov 28, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> sweet diy bro rep for that!! plants are looking magical btw...
> hope all is good bro, i been mia for a few days and bout to be out again maybe monday so thought i would stop by to say whats up??


Thanks dude your too kind. Same here saw some family Ive just been chillin. 3 games on Turkey-Day, I was loving it. Gearing up for todays games. Still praying for a subway series. If Giants cant run the ball it's over. Im hoping to pull these girls within 2 weeks. I checked trich's,just starting to amber. I'm going full amber on this 1. I didnt exactly get this one the way I wanted so, it will be interesting to see if I optimized my yield by utilizing the space this way. I hope your holiday was cool.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks awesome you should be getting a lot of buds. I wish I had room to grow up my walls but I dont think my light would cover them you seemed to create a even plane.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

yea gobble gobble week was all good bro... had a great time visiting with friends and family..
as for foosball shit man im a 49er fan and we are sucking balls this year...


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea gobble gobble week was all good bro... had a great time visiting with friends and family..
> as for foosball shit man im a 49er fan and we are sucking balls this year...


Im a cowboys fan and im in awe about how bad we are doing.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

haha sorry to hear that Nun i hate the cowboys, but i actually picked you guys to do way beter this year... what happened??


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish i knew..But we've been playing better since we got rid of wade...The thanksgiving game was ours until williams fumbled


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

didnt even see that game but i heard about it... sucks


----------



## Megalith (Nov 29, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Looks awesome you should be getting a lot of buds. I wish I had room to grow up my walls but I dont think my light would cover them you seemed to create a even plane.


yea it did, Id definately say go up with this tube fixture.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea gobble gobble week was all good bro... had a great time visiting with friends and family..
> as for foosball shit man im a 49er fan and we are sucking balls this year...


oooof. lol. My buddy is too. I saw that no score last week. 49's still got lots of work to do.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 29, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Im a cowboys fan and im in awe about how bad we are doing.


you and everyone else. they sucked with Romo playing. I thought they were going to be the team to beat this year. That's how the anylist laid it out. No worries, your owner didnt spend all that money on a stadium for nothing. New talent is coming. They looked greqat the last 2 games by the way, go figure.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

9ers got lots of work to do yes! but hey get this we are 4-7 and still have playoff hopes, damn are division sucks balls this year... not even 1 team .500 for the year??


----------



## Nunotmp (Nov 30, 2010)

Megalith said:


> you and everyone else. they sucked with Romo playing. I thought they were going to be the team to beat this year. That's how the anylist laid it out. No worries, your owner didnt spend all that money on a stadium for nothing. New talent is coming. They looked greqat the last 2 games by the way, go figure.



Yea jason garret really turned them around from just a few weeks ago...Dez bryant is a monster..


----------



## Megalith (Nov 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> 9ers got lots of work to do yes! but hey get this we are 4-7 and still have playoff hopes, damn are division sucks balls this year... not even 1 team .500 for the year??


yea, it's unreal. First time in NFL a 3-7 team has a shot @ playoffs. I always liked Westbrook. He's probably in top 3 backs on my list.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 30, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Yea jason garret really turned them around from just a few weeks ago...Dez bryant is a monster..


I agree. They look like a new team. Maybe the coach getting fired woke them up.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 30, 2010)

ok. cleaned the res out today and running str8 H20. things didnt go exactly according to plan but it's a decent grow. the buds are a little smaller than I would have liked but I'm sure thats all on me. I have had no issues except on some fan leaves yellowing which is normal under the canopy. really, I'm amazed because most of them are still green. We'll see what we get for a harvest soon. it still smells of candy, weird. Ive got my next up-n-comers ready @ about 8-9 in. now so I'm ready to roll.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you think the buds were small because they didn't have room to stretch out enough, as you have seen I am debating on letting my go or tieing them down dependent on how fast they continue to stretch.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 1, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Do you think the buds were small because they didn't have room to stretch out enough, as you have seen I am debating on letting my go or tieing them down dependent on how fast they continue to stretch.


Most of them are about 5 inches. Strangely on the inside wall they just formed cola's most of them are about 12 inches. there are about 10 of them. The bottom part of the screen has the smallest buds 3-6 inches. I think my main problem was from the grow blocks. I had 4 left over so I used them. Never again. I think they just retain to much water. I can only guess that the bottom buds grew smaller because the were the ones I handled when pulling them under. Any thoughts on this are welcome. I'm not entirely sure Jim. All I can say is there is a noticable difference. All I can really do is repeat the grow and make some changes. Like no blocks and I'll definately let them go no later than 10 days. A) I dont want to handle them when theyre sticky. I would think since I kept pulling them under until week 3 it made some of the bud grow horizontal on the screen. So some nugs are side by side instead of under the bud. Clearly to me too much pullig under. Dont get me wrong, the buds look nice and fat. Good resin production too. I just think they should be better. It's funny because I know I got more stretch on my last grow. I think they had enough room although they are packed tight. So I'm in week 7 now. I noticed possibly from the CMH the pistols look more white than they are in pictures. I definately have 80% now. Trich's look good all cloudy and many still turning amber. Theyll be pulled before week 8


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice, I think I am just going to tie my taller buds over a bit and let the smaller ones reach them, I have 2ft of space to work with so im ok on room.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Megalith (Dec 3, 2010)

widow


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 4, 2010)

They are looking nice and ripe, cant wait till I get there.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 5, 2010)

They look inecridble.Very white.
Nice scorg!
Congrats, Im putting that pic up HUGE for all to see.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Megalith (Dec 6, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> They look inecridble.Very white.
> Nice scorg!
> Congrats, Im putting that pic up HUGE for all to see.


Thanks dude


----------



## Megalith (Dec 6, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> They are looking nice and ripe, cant wait till I get there.


Yea man. I think I'm going to go 1 more week, if I can take it. lol I been flushing almost a week now. Amost 8 weeks flower. I could pull them now but their still getting frosty. I'll wait another week I think. Starting to get a lot of yellow leaves now. I wish I had a better cam so you cats could see more clearly. Turned into a nice batch.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks great megalith. Smokin' some widow right now.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 8, 2010)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Looks great megalith. Smokin' some widow right now.


NICE! Who doesnt love to do that!


----------



## glShemp (Dec 8, 2010)

Mega grats and good luck with your harvest! Looks like Happy Holidays in your home


----------



## Megalith (Dec 9, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Mega grats and good luck with your harvest! Looks like Happy Holidays in your home


oh yea, calculated to be dried n cured by X-Mas. started cutting yesterday. still at it. there's a second harvest under this 1 mostly popcorn size but theyre frosty. I won't get a full cure but by new year theyll finish.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 9, 2010)

ok so I cut all the big widow buds down. I got 19 of them between 8-12 inches, some bigger, and they average between 30-40 grams a piece. A few are smaller but fatter. Plus a couple boxes full of smaller 3-6 inch buds. I havent started on the AI yet. here are a couple pics. Hung big ones in shower, you can see the size. Couldnt fit them all in the frame, it goes about another foot and a half. They average about the size of a paper towel roll, maybe a little smaller and not as wide of course.



I started putting smaller ones in too because I ran out of boxes. Good news is I cut only about half of what was ready.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats with your first scrog. Looks like some good meds. What are your plans for the next grow?

+rep


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Dec 10, 2010)

been following your grow silently mega, great job and congrats on the harvest.


----------



## PakChild (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks good man, curious to see what the final dry weight is of everything. Good job though man, for sure.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 26, 2010)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Congrats with your first scrog. Looks like some good meds. What are your plans for the next grow?
> 
> +rep


thanks. I'm going to prob do the same strains. I just bought a blower 200cfm. I also added another 600 wt cooltube to the other side of the closet. I'll scrog one side with 3 plants and frow 4 normally and compare yields.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 26, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Mega grats and good luck with your harvest! Looks like Happy Holidays in your home


ty. appreciate you following


----------



## Megalith (Dec 26, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> been following your grow silently mega, great job and congrats on the harvest.


thanks. there a quite a few silent followers. it's a shame everyone didnt chime in. it would have blown the post up


----------



## Megalith (Dec 26, 2010)

alright people. here are the final numbers. the yield was slightly over 19 Oz. dried and cured. That's completely cleaned not 1 stem, nothing but bud. the screen measured @ 14.85 square feet. thats 1.279 oz square foot. not bad. great considering the closet space is 44 X 26 inches. I'd say the box scrog is the way to go in a small area especially w/ a cool tube.

Thanks to everyone who followed even the silent group. I will add this last note. In week 5 of flower I pushed my nutes(well for me). I never got above 700. They burned the tips when I tried. Each grow is different. Rememer this fact. Watch and listen to your plants, they'll say when enough is enough and when they need more. Happy holidays and have a great New Year!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats dude, I cant wait till I harvest in 4 weeks.


----------



## WolfScott (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nicely done! Congrats!


----------

